

Cooking for Engineers - silentbicycle
http://www.cookingforengineers.com/

======
silentbicycle
Those of you who already love to cook, you've probably already seen this. But
for people who have the engineering / problem solving mindset but don't have
much cooking experience, you might find it helpful. :)

